# Wanted:Modder for Streamlight Sidewinders



## Chief-Yeah (Apr 11, 2008)

title says it all,I'm looking for someone to upgrade a couple of streamlight sidewinders for me.I really like the design of this light but from what I've read elsewhere streamlight really dropped the ball on this one and as a result it falls far short of it's potential.So what I'd like,if it's even possible,is for someone to pick up that ball and make 'em a light to be proud of.Actually what I'd really like is a titanium version but we'll save that discussion for another time.
If you think you may be interested in taking on this project then by all means drop me a line and we'll see if we can't work something out,thanks.


----------



## Chief-Yeah (Apr 16, 2008)

nobody huh  .....ok,can anyone tell me if an upgrade is even possible ?


----------



## lumafist (Apr 18, 2008)

*I think you need to send some pm`s to get feedback on this one...*

most of them are fairly buisy and you need to take the first step..

_me for one have not got a clue what light your talking about, but thats just me...._

try the pm is my suggestion....


----------



## Chief-Yeah (Apr 18, 2008)

lumafist said:


> _me for one have not got a clue what light your talking about_


----------



## lumafist (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh, that one....

I know I`ve seen a mod for it somewhere..
I`ll try and find it...:thumbsup:


----------



## Chief-Yeah (Apr 22, 2008)

lumafist said:


> Oh, that one....
> 
> I know I`ve seen a mod for it somewhere..
> I`ll try and find it...:thumbsup:


 
I hope you have better luck than I do,I couldn't find one,thanks for your help.


----------



## lumafist (May 29, 2008)

Sorry for not getting back any sooner,,

The thread I was looking for on another (?) fora is gone...


----------

